# loaf mold for M&P



## cindymeredith (Mar 14, 2009)

I usually just put my M&P into individual molds but am looking for a small (2-3lb) loaf mold so that it might be easier to embed and possibly swirl in.  Can wooden molds be used for M&P soap? Does anyone know of a good small loaf mold for M&P?  Any help is appreciated!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jola (Mar 14, 2009)

I use a pyrex dish, but it's kinda large for small batches. 

Most the wooden ones I've seen have been homemade.  You can try to find an old small drawer at yard sales or thrift stores for a square wooden mold too.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't get my soap out of the mold unless there is at least a little bit of flex to it.

Bread loaf molds are perfect. I have used the metal ones in the past, but now that you can get the flexible silicone ones I am totally spoiled.


----------



## melonie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Cindy,

You can also get 1 lb. silicone soap mold on eBay.  Just perfect for a small or test batch.  Hope this helps   .

Good luck,

Melonie


----------



## candice19 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I can't get my soap out of the mold unless there is at least a little bit of flex to it.
> 
> Bread loaf molds are perfect. I have used the metal ones in the past, but now that you can get the flexible silicone ones I am totally spoiled.


OMG, I LOVE the silicone molds... I bought one plastic mold and was having an extremely difficult time in comparison lol


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 14, 2009)

How does this one from target look?

http://www.target.com/Silicone-Solution ... pan&page=1

Does it look like it will work OK?

Thanks!


----------



## candice19 (Mar 14, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> How does this one from target look?
> 
> http://www.target.com/Silicone-Solution ... pan&page=1
> 
> ...


I heard that those types of pans will expand in the middle when you put the liquid inside because there is no support along the edges.  There are some pans that actually have support in the middle to prevent that, but I can't seem to find a picture at the moment...


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've read (but never tired it) that putting the silicone loaf pans into a shoe box will help cut down on the expanding middle problem. 
The Target mold looks pretty good, you might be able to find it cheaper on ebay though if you use ebay. I've gotten a ton of molds (maybe too many!   ) off of ebay - http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p0.m38.l1313&_nkw=silicone+pan&_sacat=See-All-Categories

In addition to my FO addiction, I suffer from soap mold addiction...


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> cindymeredith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Candace,
If you find one, will you please let me know.  I'll hold off buying one until I can find just the right one.  

Thanks!


----------



## candice19 (Mar 15, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, I remembered where I saw it as soon as I read your post:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... icone+Mold

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +Mold+0502

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +Mold+0501


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> cindymeredith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you SO much! I need to place an order from WSP some time this week so I'll definitely add one of these to it!  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahhh....of course the one I want...WSP doesn't have in stock yet...so they are supposed to email me when it's available! I'm not very patient so I hope it's soon!


----------



## Piedpipurr (Mar 16, 2009)

The loaf mold from WSP is pretty small.........

Approximate Loaf Weight: 11 oz
Measures: 2" x 8" x 1.25"

The bars when cut would only be 2 inches wide by 1 1/4 inch high.  If you draw these dimensions out on a piece of paper you will get a good idea of how small it is.

I'm using a mold that holds 3 pounds and my bar size is over 3 1/2 inches wide and 2 1/4 inch high.  It makes a nice size bar and I get 8 bars per loaf.

HTH


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 16, 2009)

Piedpipurr said:
			
		

> The loaf mold from WSP is pretty small.........
> 
> Approximate Loaf Weight: 11 oz
> Measures: 2" x 8" x 1.25"
> ...


WSP has one that's 38 ounces but isn't supposed to be available until April 24th!  Where did you get yours and does it bow out at the sides like some say they do?

Thanks!


----------



## KSL (Mar 18, 2009)

subscribing because i want to know the answer too!


----------



## carillon (Mar 18, 2009)

When I wanted to make a text batch I just found a small old corrugated cardboard box (used for shipping), lined it with plastic wrap and it worked fine.  The corrugated cardboard is very sturdy and will hold up for several uses.  If you check online suppliers, you will see that there are an abundance of sizes to choose from, or you might even consider looking at USPS boxes that are free and see if any of those might work for you.


----------

